# Interested in an AlpineZone.com window decal? II



## Greg (Nov 20, 2004)

Based onthe feedback in *this thread*, I'm going to redo this to see if there's more interest:

I'm working with a vinyl lettering/logo provider to get an AlpineZone.com window decal to install on the rear window of my Jeep. Based on the quality of the product, I'm hoping to offer it to forum members and site visitors. The decal will be approximately 14" wide and 2" tall. It will look identical to the logo in the top left corner of the AZ Web site. The only difference is the top portion of the peak icon will be white, as will be the lettering. The bottom portion of the peak icon will be a very similar blue.

The cost for the decal will be about *$7* each. I don't plan to make any money on these (I may even lose some), but that's a fair trade-off for the exposure. I'm hoping it will look great on dark tinted window glass, ski/snowboard cargo boxes, etc. I'll post the proof once I get it. I will also post some pics of the final product and the installation process once I receive mine.

Would this interest you? Please participate in this poll and provide any additional feedback in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 20, 2004)

21" or 14" is still way too big. You must mean its a bumber sticker. A 3"x3" seems to me to be just the right size. I can see people using this size because it saves space and they can see out their windows. Its about the size of many other stickers. Also it is within the law, no obstructions!
_________________
Yes, A-Z needs a reasonable size sticker with the logo.


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. Let me clarify a few thing based on the comments in this and the original thread:
*This is not a bumper sticker.* They are custom individual letters/logo that should result in a professional looking installation. There will be no visible seams or sticker border. The characters are pre-positioned on a backing paper.
It doesn't *have* to be installed as a window decal. However, I, like many of you, am not a big proponent of putting stickers on my car's paint. I don't even let the dealerships put their dealer stickers on new cars when I buy them. I have at times put stickers on my windows though as they are easy to remove. I'm under the impression that this decal is a semi-permanent installation and may be tough to remove from a car's body/bumper. However, removal from a window should take nothing more than a razor blade and a hairdryer.
Regarding the size: Does a decal with 2" high letters really impair visibility? It doesn't seem much bigger than many of those university stickers folks install on their rear windows. Also, remember, they're individual letters so you'll be able to see around the letters and peak icon. I don't expect visibility to be a problem. I think a 2" letter height is really the minimum for it to be legible while travelling.
I'll post pics of this once I install mine so maybe people will have an easier time visualizing how it will look then.

UHK - I've played with a design like you suggested. However, I feel the AZ peak icon is already a bit Sugarloaf-esque as it is. Putting the text below it would really make it look like a rip-off. The design as it is on the Web site simply results in a 14" wide decal when using 2" high letters.

Perhaps there won't be much interest in this, but I'm going to proceed with it anyway. Even if don't get enough interest to meet the minimum for the bulk price, I'll still offer them for $7 to anyone that wants one...


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2004)

uphillklimber said:
			
		

> Somehow, I didn't realize it was a clear backing, like the college stickers.


Even a "clear backing" is not a good description. There really is no backing. I'm under the impression it's sixteen individual vinyl decals; thirteen letters, a period, and two graphics to make up the peak icon. They are arranged on a backing paper to allow for easy positioning and installation.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 21, 2004)

How about you put a sample on your auto, take a picture and post it....


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> How about you put a sample on your auto, take a picture and post it....


Yes. I plan to.


----------



## teachski (Nov 21, 2004)

I still think it is a little big, though I like that better than the thought of it being a bumper sticker.  I am wondering if you could get pressure sensitive stuff that does not affix to the window permenantly.  I guess the best way to describe this would be to compare it to the color-forms one might have played with as a kid.  I have a couple  logos for the car like that.


----------



## smitty77 (Nov 22, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> uphillklimber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are very similar to the "lettering" one would see on most commercial vehicles.  Not many sign places use paint to letter a truck anymore.  It's too slow and too inconsistent.  As Greg said, they're* individual *vinyl letters prearranged on a "wax paper" backing, there's nothing between them.  Our company letters all of their pickups this way, right on the paint, and from what I've heard a special buffing pad attached to a random orbit buffer will take these right off without harming the paint finish.  (They "de-letter" everything before it's sold or junked.)  Removing them from glass will just require some careful scraping with a sharp razor blade.  IMHO, it's the most professional looking type of advertisement.

UHK, those university stickers are a great because they're reverse printed and stick to the inside of the windows.  They also come off easily with a razor blade.  The problem with them is they're all but invisible behind even factory tinted glass, and it's real easy to trap air bubbles under them.  The method Greg is looking into is almost foolproof and looks great as long as you take the time to make sure everything is level before you press the adhesive side of the letters down.

Greg, I voted *yes* but would like to ammend my choice by stating I would buy two 1" high by 7" long decals for 7 or 8 bucks.  I'd like to stick two of these on each of the side rear vindows of the PT Cruiser, but the windows are too small for the 14" variety.


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2004)

smitty77 said:
			
		

> These are very similar to the "lettering" one would see on most commercial vehicles.  Not many sign places use paint to letter a truck anymore.  It's too slow and too inconsistent.  As Greg said, they're* individual *vinyl letters prearranged on a "wax paper" backing, there's nothing between them.  Our company letters all of their pickups this way, right on the paint, and from what I've heard a special buffing pad attached to a random orbit buffer will take these right off without harming the paint finish.  (They "de-letter" everything before it's sold or junked.)  Removing them from glass will just require some careful scraping with a sharp razor blade.  IMHO, it's the most professional looking type of advertisement.
> 
> UHK, those university stickers are a great because they're reverse printed and stick to the inside of the windows.  They also come off easily with a razor blade.  The problem with them is they're all but invisible behind even factory tinted glass, and it's real easy to trap air bubbles under them.  The method Greg is looking into is almost foolproof and looks great as long as you take the time to make sure everything is level before you press the adhesive side of the letters down.
> 
> Greg, I voted *yes* but would like to ammend my choice by stating I would buy two 1" high by 7" long decals for 7 or 8 bucks.  I'd like to stick two of these on each of the side rear vindows of the PT Cruiser, but the windows are too small for the 14" variety.


smitty77 described this product almost perfectly. And yes, it will mount on the exterior. The can do a "reverse" cut for mounting on the interior of the window, but they recommend the exterior approach for best readability.

I'll look into whether I can get different sizes done up, including a 1" X  7" version. I suspect I will need to pay the setup charge for each size though, and I'm guessing I need to order multiples of one size to qualify for the bulk pricing...


----------



## skijay (Nov 22, 2004)

It is a good idea, the AZ logo.  If you decide on other sizes /types, go with the 6 inch Euro style sticker BUT make it on clear and make it so it mounts on the inside window.  

I had a Jay Peak sticker a few cars ago that was  inside mounted and clear.  It lasted the life of the car (5yrs)


----------



## jetboy1004 (Nov 22, 2004)

Dude, 14" IS too big. I'd like a smaller version.


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's the proof:







That's a pretty good representation of the colors/layout. I'm still working with the vendor to determine available sizes.


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2004)

Okay, there will be two options as follows:
*1" x 6.86" - $5.00*
*2" x 13.72" - $7.00* (these came in a bit more expensive than this, but I said $7 so it will be $7).
If anyone is interested in ordering either of these, please contact me via *PM*, or Email at contact@alpinezone.com to discuss payment options which will either be via *PayPal* or check/money order.

I only ordered a small quantity of each of these and I expect them Friday. If you want to be a part of this first round, please contact me ASAP. I'm going to mail them out first class and I'll pay for the shipping.

I'll install mine over the weekend and post pics of the installation process and the final result. I think they are going to look very cool!  8)


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2004)

Okay everybody. The decals arrived today and I installed a 2" high version on the rear window of my Jeep. I will be putting together a Web page of installation instructions, but here are a few pics of the final result:











I'm very happy with the final result. Installation took some time, but taking the time to do it right was worth it. I'll elaborate more in the installation instructions.

I will say that I don't expect that it will be difficult to remove. It would probably take nothing more than a razor blade and perhaps a weak solvent like rubbing alcohol or nail polish remover. I also don't feel the 2" version impacts my visibility at all. Finally, it reads correctly in the rear view mirror! 

All 1" versions from the first order batch have been purchased. I have a couple of 2" versions left. If anyone is interested in either, please *PM me*, or Email me at contact@alpinezone.com to be included on the next order.

 8)


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 2, 2004)

That does look really sharp! However, I've already got an AlpineZone sticker on my car so I would be passing on this one anyway.

(ps - yes, I'm alive!)


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 2, 2004)

That's hot. Perfect size.


----------



## smitty77 (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks great, Greg!!
I'll PM you with my order for the next batch.

Looks like these types of decals are becoming all the rage.  I was in the bookstore at my alma mater the other day and found they are now carrying the same type of external decal.  I picked one up for the whopping price of $4.99 for a 4" x 2" logo of the school that charges $32,000 per year to attend.   

What a country! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2004)

As promised, here are some more detailed installation instructions:

http://www.alpinezone.com/decal.htm

I've gotten a few more requests for these, but I'm holding out in order to place one order. If anyone is interested in ordering either of these, please contact me ASAP via *PM*, or Email at contact@alpinezone.com to discuss payment options which will either be via *PayPal* or check/money order. I'd like to place the next order in a few weeks, so if you want to be included, please contact me.

Also, if anyone else has pics of their installation, send them on to me and I'll publish them on the installation page. Thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm still trying to figure where I'm going to put mine.  When I do I'll definately wake a picture.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 15, 2004)

Took me a while to find my way here,  Sent an e-mail looks nice.  Slow on the draw this time again.


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I've gotten a few more requests for these, but I'm holding out in order to place one order. If anyone is interested in ordering either of these, please contact me ASAP via *PM*, or Email at contact@alpinezone.com to discuss payment options which will either be via *PayPal* or check/money order. I'd like to place the next order in a few weeks, so if you want to be included, please contact me.


For those that "ordered" decals, I didn't forget about you. I just want to give it a few more weeks so if anyone elese is interested, please contact me.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...talk about slipping through the cracks. Anyway, I'm checking with my provider to see if these are still available and if the pricing is still the same. If there is still any interest, please reply to this thread with the quantity and size you need.


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2005)

Yup, I'd take one.  One for the helmet.  I don't put stickers on my car except the Worcester 6 or 9/11 FDNY stickers.

Plus I'm having the aftermarket tint removed sometime so it would be pointless.

But yeah, sign me up for at least one.


----------



## Brettski (Oct 25, 2005)

That's what ski RAcks are for....I already put it up when I got my great AZ Baseball hat!

Wish the back of the hat had the little Mountain Logo though...


----------



## bill9009 (Oct 25, 2005)

I would like one of each size, once you get some more. Or if you have some more now I can paypal the money to ya.
thanks!


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll take 2 in the 1" version, please.

Let me know when and where to send payment.

Smitty


----------



## Vortex (Oct 26, 2005)

I bought the bumper sticker.  I was thinking about them for the Az ski team. Window decals looks better.  I'll take 7.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2006)

Bumping this, if enough people are interested Greg will get some more made.  I might even buy another for my car.  Even though I never used the one I bought for my helmet.


----------



## TwinTips21 (Sep 5, 2006)

7 bucks for a vinyl decal isn't bad at all (someone who commented on the price earlier). This is directed to the same person, don't put flags on your car because its illegal to have a flag un-illuminated at night and at the same time it would be illegal to shine light on a flag while driving. Just letting you know Mr. Patriotic since september 11th. Sorry I had to vent, yes im interested greg. I like the way the cherokee looks with a decal on the lower middle rear glass. One quick question, does the wiper do any damage?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 5, 2006)

I would rock one on my car and helmet if we get an order together.


----------



## roark (Sep 5, 2006)

If there were a smaller helmet sticker I would go for one.


----------



## Greg (Sep 5, 2006)

TwinTips21 said:


> One quick question, does the wiper do any damage?



The decal has been in place for close to two years. This is what it looked like when I installed it:







It's held up surprisingly well. The right-hand leg of the "m" in .com did get torn by the wiper when it had iced up a bit. I think part of the issue was that I installed the decal in cold weather using a hair dryer to warm the glass. I think if you installed it during the warm months it would stick better. The wiper also passes over the blue section of the peak icon and a faint line has worn through there, but overall, it still looks pretty good. If applied in an area where a wiper doesn't hit it or on the car itself or a ski box, I imagine it will last for many years.

Pricing now may be a bit higher. I don't know. If there's enough interest, I'll get a new price once I have a quantity. I can't imagine it be more than 8 or 9 bucks for a 2" version. The 1" would probably be under $7.


----------



## Greg (Sep 5, 2006)

Helmet version (1"):






That was a challenge to position in an area where there are no vents and where it isn't covered by the google strap.


----------



## Jonni (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd go for a 1" version, though it's a toss up whether it would end up on the Computer or the car.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 5, 2006)

i would like one for my car.


----------



## zook (Sep 6, 2006)

I would like one, too.


----------



## LisaBatt (Sep 8, 2006)

*I would like one too.    Hey greg I Think I inquired about months  AGO?*

Great Idea...would Love To Buy One!!


----------



## SnowRider (Sep 10, 2006)

sorry dont have a car...but maybe on my bike? Anyway I tend to think $7 is a little much.

SnowRider


----------



## Vortex (Sep 11, 2006)

A little late in, I would be interested in a window Decal.  I bought the bumper sticker and.   well its falling apart.


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2006)

Okay. Not a ton of interest here; not enough to qualify for a bulk discount anyway. I just got pricing confirmed:

1": $5
2": $8

I will absorb shipping. I will leave this thread up until 9/30 and then place an order then based on the response here. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 13, 2006)

Not sure what I do.  I'll take 2.


----------



## Greg (Oct 3, 2006)

Bump. Come on folks.Let's try to drum up some more interest here...


----------



## 2knees (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd do a helmet sticker but i like to keep my cars void of stickers.  Not sure why seeing as my car is a total mess on the inside.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 3, 2006)

Just to confirm, I would like one of each.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 3, 2006)

IM in also Greg for the Car.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd like one for my helmet.

Time for a new helmet anyway...I was playing around with some ski gear last night and pulled my helmet out of a ski bag. What a whifff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeech!


----------



## Greg (Oct 3, 2006)

Just like to mention that the 1 incher can be a little bit of a challenge to install on a helmet with a lot of vents. I was able to find an area that is free of vents and isn't covered by my goggle strap on my Giro nine though. The good thing about the decals is that each letter / peak icon is an individual decal so you can shift it around a bit if need be. For example, I cut the peak section off the decal on the "skier's" left side and put two peaks on either side of the strap clip. The "AlpineZone.com" then extends forward on both sides from there. You can kind of see what I mean here:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 3, 2006)

Greg said:


> Just like to mention that the 1 incher can be a little bit of a challenge to install on a helmet with a lot of vents. I was able to find an area that is free of vents and isn't covered by my goggle strap on my Giro nine though. The good thing about the decals is that each letter / peak icon is an individual decal so you can shift it around a bit if need be. For example, I cut the peak section off the decal on the "skier's" left side and put two peaks on either side of the strap clip. The "AlpineZone.com" then extends forward on both sides from there. You can kind of see what I mean here:



I have a 9 too.  Looks like I will be going the same route as you in terms of placement.


----------



## Greg (Oct 3, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I have a 9 too.  Looks like I will be going the same route as you in terms of placement.



Nice! The Legions of AlpineZoners will be out in force this season! :lol:


----------



## roark (Oct 4, 2006)

To reiterate, I'm in for a small one. Like the idea of just the mt. logo but can see why Greg would prefer to have the name on there...


----------



## zook (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd like one of each as well. Thanks Greg!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2006)

Put me down for one of the 1" ones...


----------



## NYDrew (Oct 5, 2006)

can we have it say "AlpineZone University" just for S's and giggles?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd like a big one that I can put on my cargo box. Figure I could rip off the Yakima decal and put AZ in it's place.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 30, 2007)

Some new garb would be cool.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 30, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Some new garb would be cool.




Land's End does very nice custom embroidery on quality products for a reasonable price.


And, no I don't get a commission 
http://ocs.landsend.com/cgi-bin/nco...ales/CSM_HOME.d2w/report?store_name=corpsales


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Jan 30, 2007)

Small sticker here please.


----------

